# good luck karen and rich



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

GOOD LUCK TOMORROW KAREN AND RICH  

I hope everything runs smoothly and your little angels settle well together

luv pam xx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Dear Karen & Rich 

Congratulations on becoming a mummy for the second time!  

Hoping all has gone well and your daughter is with you now, making you a fantastic family of 4      

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## mmmbop (Jun 30, 2003)

congratulations on arrival no 2,look forward to hearing all about her,xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Congrats on being parents again!!  Fantastic!!



Cant wait to hear about it

love
suzie aka olive x


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Karen and Rich

enjoy every moment

all four of you together - absolutely magic

LB
X


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Best of Luck Karen and family.....not that you'll need it I'm sure!

XXRuth.


----------



## Bev H (Nov 4, 2002)

Hi Karen

Hope everything has gone well today and everybody is happy and settled, I'm sure they are    
It's so lovely and so exciting for you and Rich - what a wonderful Christmas it will be for you and your children.  Much love Bev H xxxx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Thanks for all your good wishes, I've just posted on the main thread, everything has gone really well, albeit emotional today and we are now a complete family.

Karen x

PS - Bev where has the time gone I can't believe you only have 11 days left.  Good luck to you and Garry


----------

